# Snakeskin blanks for Emperor?



## limited60 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anybody make any snakeskin blanks for the Emperor pen?
I was looking into making some myself, but really only want to make a few.

I'd prefer to purchase from an experienced individual.
PM me if you'd like, or reply in this thread.  I'd be interested in purchasing 1-3 of them.

Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2009)

Try the folks at exoticblanks.com.  Dawn does a bunch of snakeskin blanks and they are awesome!

Ed and Dawn are friendly folks; they might want to know your name, though.


----------



## limited60 (Mar 20, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Try the folks at exoticblanks.com. Dawn does a bunch of snakeskin blanks and they are awesome!
> 
> Ed and Dawn are friendly folks; they might want to know your name, though.


 
NO problem.
Thanks for the tip, I will visit them and see what I can set in motion.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a quick word on this.

Dawn does not "stock" the Emperor blanks.  But, she WILL make them as a special order.  The SIZE of the emperor (and other monster pens) will mean that the snake had to be large, so the pattern will be large.  She has the equipment and the "know how", but, like all of her skins, there is a failure rate.

So, PM her for specific answers to your particular "favorite snake" in BIG!!


----------

